# I would code the chief complaint



## kbarron (Mar 3, 2009)

I would code the chief complaint, then the MD findings. Any one else?


----------



## magnolia1 (Mar 3, 2009)

If the COPD is determined to be the reason for the shortness of breath, I would code the COPD as the principal. If you need an "admitting" diagnosis" on your ED case, then use the shortness of breath. My experience been that only Inpatient cases require an admitting diagnosis.


----------



## magnolia1 (Mar 3, 2009)

In reviewing your question........as for the hospital admission, your admitting/ principal dx would be the COPD.


----------

